# Youth Hunt this weekend



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Is anyone wanting to get their dog or dogs out and get em running? IM planning on taking my boys to spring valley in the morning sat and sunday.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I think that I’m going to take my son and our dog to Delaware this weekend.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Tomorrow is the pheasant opener in PA. We're heading out.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Muddy said:


> I think that I’m going to take my son and our dog to Delaware this weekend.


How’d you do at Delaware? Did a lot of pheasant hunting as a kid in northeast, OH and have fond memories of it. Now with two boys at the right age I wanted to introduce them and Delaware’s close. Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

FishThis said:


> How’d you do at Delaware? Did a lot of pheasant hunting as a kid in northeast, OH and have fond memories of it. Now with two boys at the right age I wanted to introduce them and Delaware’s close. Any feedback is appreciated


Our dog put up one bird up in the first field that we hunted. Junior did not get a shot off. The bird flew across the road into super thick woods and we didn’t go after it. We hunted a couple other fields and the dog found some feather piles but no live birds. There were a fair amount of hunters out. It was hard to find any decent cover that wasn’t getting hunted. A lot of the cover there is more briars than grass. I’d say go for it though, we had fun.


----------

